# Eagle oder Lowrance???



## Toddi (4. Juni 2005)

Männer, ich bin echt am Schleudern! Wir wollen uns für unseren diesjährigen Romsdalstrip eigentlich gern ein Echolot zulegen. Wir fahren eh jedes Jahr gen Norge und sind auch dann und wann mal auf der Ostsee los. Wir denken, die Investition würde sich lohnen! Mir springen eigentlich zwei Geräte im Kopf rum zwischen denen ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden kann.

Was spräche für, bzw. gegen eines der beiden? Eagle Seafinder 320DF oder Lowrance 136xdf?

Was meinen die Technikfreaks unter euch?

Gruß und Dank für die Info vorweg, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## Jirko (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

nabend toddi #h

wenn du zwischen beiden wankst (eagle & lowrance kommen im übrigen aus einer schmiede!), dann ganz klar das x-136er DF: 4.000 watt leistung in der spitze (seafinder nur 1.500)... 16er grauabstufung (eagle "nur" ne 10er)... 480er display (seafinder "nur" nen 320 x 320 display) sind die features, in welchen sich beide unterscheiden.

baugleich mit dem lowrance 136er DF, ist das 480er DF seafindermodel von eagle #h


----------



## Toddi (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Hätte wetten können, dass du der erste Antworter bist #6 . Und wenn du zwischen 480er und 136er wählen müsstest? Ich nehme mal an, dass das 480er insgesamt günstiger ist, oder? 
Hälst du grundsätzlich ´ne Portable-Version für sinnvoll? Das müsste man doch auch sinnig selbst basteln können, oder?

Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## Jirko (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

hallo toddi #h

hmh - rein vom gefühl her, würd ich zum lowrance tendieren. aber wie gesagt, beide nehmen sich so gut wie gornix. beim günstigsten angebot solltest du zuschlagen.

und du hast natürlich recht: kauf dir keine portable-version, sondern nen festeinbau-gerät. geh dann in den werkelmarkt und hole dir nen alukoffer... nen saugnapfgeber (optional noch ne tide-look für die befestigung an der reeling oder am bootsspiegel)... 1- oder 2 akkus und nen ladegerät und du hast ne portable-version. zumal die mitgelieferten koffer der portableversionen alles andere als praktikabel sind #h


----------



## Toddi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Danke dir für die superschnelle Info! Fein, dass das hier so problemlos und schnell geht!

Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## Lustiglutz (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Hallo Toddi  |wavey: 

für welches Gerät hast Du Dich entschieden?

Lass hören  |bla:  .

Gruß Lutz #h


----------



## jkr (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Hi @jirko
Wieso meinst du dass der koffer der portableversionen alles andere als praktikabel ist.
Ich finde den ganz gut. Ist alles dran, passt ein Akku so wie zur Not auch noch Batterien rein, hat einen sicheren Stand, ist dicht und die Verkabelung ist auch ok. Wo ost also das Problem ?
mfg
Jan


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Definitiv sind diese Koffer zu klein für z.B. 2. Akku oder zum Einpacken des Saugnapfgebers inkl. Bildschirm etc. Kleinkram....


----------



## jkr (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

@Ossipeter
Ist richtig ein 2. Akku passt nicht rein das ist schade. Einen Saugnapf ist aber bei einem DF eh sinnlos und der Bildschirm ist ja durch die Abdeckung geschuetzt. Klar wenn man einen Koffer will in den man alles verstauen kann braucht man was anderes aber zum mit aufs Boot nehmen finde ich den richtig gut.
mfg
Jan


----------



## Jirko (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

hallo jkr #h

von peter kam die antwort  in meinem koffer schlummert neben dem ersatzakku auch noch mein gps-handnavigerät, welches ich am koffer anstöpsele (über nen eingebauten zigarettenanzünderadapter). für mich war der mitgelieferte portablekoffer auf jeden fall zu lütt. muß aber nicht heißen, daß er für andere weniger praktikabel ist. wenn dann nur das lot und nen blei-gel-akku nebst geber und kabelage transportiert werden soll, dann ist der koffer sicher allemale ausreichend #6


----------



## tidecutter (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

sagt mal, war eagle nicht die "billigmarke" (nur symbolisch) von lowrance? ist das nicht eine bude?


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Hallo jkr, 
das kommt auf die Grösse des Saugnapfes an. :q  Sicher ist der Geber beim DF ziemlich heftig, aber es gibt ja auch so Platten- und Fensterheber die stärker sind. Ich habe auch mein GPS mit abnehmbarem Halter auf dem Koffer und da ist ein zweiter Akku notwenig. Außerdem ist da eine kleine Maglight innen und die eingeschweissten Karten, sowie Seenotraketen.


----------



## Jirko (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

hallo TC #h

jau, lowrance & eagle stammen aus einer schmiede #h


----------



## tidecutter (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

jirko bist du eigentlich wieder in heimischen gefilden?


----------



## Jirko (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

jau, bin wieder heime #h


----------



## Toddi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

So, Männer!

Wir haben uns das Eagle-Gerät zugelegt und mein Kumpel hat alles nebst 2 Akkus und allem Tamtam in einem Koffer untergebracht, so dass einem Fischmördereinsatz in Norge, der Freitag startet, nichts mehr im Wege steht!!!
Bericht folgt dann natürlich!

Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## tidecutter (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

2 akkus? welche hast du denn gekauft? ich habe auch mal zwei gekauft und weiß nicht mal mehr, wo der zweite ist. einer reicht (bei entsprechender größe) locker.


----------



## Poldix (14. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

@tidecutter....
definier mal bitte entsprechende größe

paar erfahrungswerte, wielange das Lowrance 136 DF bzw. Eagle 480 DF bei welcher akkuleistung gehalten hat, wären schick =)


----------



## Loup de mer (14. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Moin Poldix

Ich betreibe mein X 126 DF* mit einem Blei-Gel-Akku von Panasonic 12V 12Ah.
Abmessungen in mm L x B x H: 150 x 98 x 94.
Nach jeweils 2 Angeltagen (ca. 15 Betriebsstunden) lade ich den Akku vorsorglich wieder auf. Wie lange er maximal hält hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber auch 3 Angeltage sollten kein Problem sein.
Den Akku hab ich damals hier gekauft, aber momentan gibts ihn da nicht oder ich bin nur zu blind:g!

*Das 126er und das 136er sollten von den elektrischen Anschlusswerten fast identisch sein (beide max 4kW Sendeleistung). Sie sind ja bis auf lotbare Tiefe und Preis auch sonst identisch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jkr (17. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Hi 
Ich habe 2 gel Akkus 12V 7,2AH. Einer ist madig der haelt mit dem 136DF so ungefaehr 6 Stunden der andere ist fit und haelt gute 2 Angeltage. Dieses Fruehjahr war es allerdings immer so zwischen -10 und 0 Grad da war die Haltbarkeit deutlich geringer.
mfg
Jan


----------



## Toddi (17. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Kann mich jkr in vollen Zügen anschließen. Wir benutzen Akkus mit den gleichen Werten. Die halten zwei bis drei Angeltage in Norge. In unserem umgerüsteten Portablekoffer ist für beide genug Platz, so dass man sie problemlos wechseln kann. 
Übrigens sind wir von der Performance des DF480 von Eagle sehr angetan. Haben wir wohl ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht.

Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## jkr (17. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

@Toddi
Wie hast du den Portablekoffer umgeruestet dass da nun zwei Akkus reinpassen ?
mfg
Jan


----------



## Jirko (17. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

hallöli jkr #h

nen alukoffer aus´m werkelmarkt bietet genügend stauraum für´s lot, handnavigerät (wenn das lot keine plotterfunktion hat), geber, kabelagen und 2 blei-gel-akkus... bei interesse such ich dir gerne mal die portablekoffer unserer boardies, welche hier im AB schon massigst vorgestellt wurden, raus... tschöööö #h


----------



## jkr (17. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

Hallo Jirko
Ja die Diskussion ueber Orginal Koffer und einem aus dem Baumarkt hatten wir schon. Was mich interessiert ist wie man den orig so ummodeln kann dass da zwei Akkus reinpassen.
mfg
Jan


----------



## Toddi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*

@jkl

Sorry, war meinerseits mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Wir haben uns auch ein Festeinbaugerät so in ´nen gekauften Koffer gebaut, dass dort noch satt Platz ist. 

Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## tidecutter (18. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle oder Lowrance???*



			
				Poldix schrieb:
			
		

> @tidecutter....
> definier mal bitte entsprechende größe
> 
> paar erfahrungswerte, wielange das Lowrance 136 DF bzw. Eagle 480 DF bei welcher akkuleistung gehalten hat, wären schick =)




sorry, habe eben erst gelesen, daß du fragtest.  |wavey: 

die antwort war aber auch schon gegeben. die 12v 7,2 AH halten mehr als einen angeltag. ich meine mit einem angeltag, wirklich von früh bis späten nachmittag in norge auf dem fjord! #6 
deshalb denke ich, daß einer eigentlich reicht. die versagen (leistungsabfall bei ende der lebensdauer) ja meist langsam, sodaß man das merkt und dann kauft man nen neuen als ständig einen auf lager zu halten.


----------

